# Como construir una botella de leyden



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

1.- debéis coger un bote de carrete de fotos 
2.- recubrís el interior y exterior con papel albal (si lo pegáis con pegamento dejar que se seque muy bien porque os podría estallar) 
3.-ponéis un tornillo en la tapa y lo unís al papel albal de dentro y con alambre hacéis un brazo k se acerque al tornillo desde el papel de fuera, pero k no toque el tornillo 
4.- y ultimo conectáis el tornillo a través de un cable a un trozo de pvc y el recubrimiento de fuera a un trozo de papel de tela, si el cable es de muchos pelos mejor. 

y ahora solo os queda frotar para cargarla.


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Mi pregunta o inquietud es que me expliqueis mas o menos como va esto y la utilidad que tiene, y en fin no comprendo muy bien como se arma si pudieseis poner dibujos o algo mejor, muchas gracias.


un saludo


----------



## Otrebor (Oct 10, 2006)

Aca te dejo la pag. donde te explica como construir la Botella de Leyden

http://www.cienciafacil.com/paginaleyden.html


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 11, 2006)

muchas gracias por su respuesta

un saludo


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 13, 2007)

Guille DJ dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por su respuesta
> 
> un saludo


quisiera saber en que puedo utilizar este proyecto


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2007)

La botella de Layden es un condensador primitivo pero muy primitivo. Se puede utilizar en experimentos de estática, etc.

Saludos


----------

